# Hinterrad um die Kurve "drücken"



## mtbjj (21. September 2018)

Hallo,

wie bekommt man das Hinterrad in engeren Kurven in einem leichten "Drift" um die Kurve gedrückt?
bei mir will immer das Vorderrad wegschmieren, wenn ich das versuche.
Wo ist da der Trick?


----------



## delphi1507 (21. September 2018)

Der Trick ist das dein Rad ein eingebautes Fahrstabilitätsprogramm hat und erkennt, das solche Fahrtechniken auf einem Wanderweg nix verloren haben ...
Im Bikepark klappt das dann von selbst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## everywhere.local (21. September 2018)

Scheitwlpunkt spät wählen, bremsen auf und mit beherzter Hüftdrehung und Lenkbewegung das HR rum bringen. Gewicht dabei vorrangig auf Vorderrad.
Blick dabei Richtung neuer Fahrtrichtung sobald der Richtungswechsel eingeleitet wird.

Also das wichtigste: Vorderrad, Hüfte, Impuls, Blick.
Schwerpunkt tief ist auch nicht gerade falsch


----------



## mtbjj (21. September 2018)

Danke Dir. Vom Prinzip her habe ich es also richtig angegangen, aber das Timing...


----------



## fkopp (4. Oktober 2018)

Was du meinst, nennt sich "Cuttie". Dazu gibt es auf Youtube einige Videos, z.B. das hier: 




_/edit: Genauere Beschreibung des Maneuvers._
Cuttie nach links: Lenker leicht, aber schnell nach rechts drehen, damit sich das Rad nach links neigt. Nun Lenker wieder gerade und weiter leicht nach links drehen, Oberkörper dreht sich ab der Hüfte aufwärts nach links. Dabei deutlich mehr Gewicht auf das Vorderrad verlagern und den linken Arm strecken, aber Achtung: der streckende Arm muss den Lenker nach unten drücken, nicht dich nach hinten! Das Rad bewegt sich scharf nach links, durch das nach vorn verlagerte Gewicht rutscht das Vorderrad aber nicht weg. Das entlastete Hinterrad bricht ein wenig aus, was mit einem beherzten Hüftschwung noch verstärkt werden kann.


----------



## mtbjj (4. Oktober 2018)

Vielen Dank! Das Video ist sehr anschaulich


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (4. Oktober 2018)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> Scheitwlpunkt spät wählen, bremsen auf und mit beherzter Hüftdrehung und Lenkbewegung das HR rum bringen. Gewicht dabei vorrangig auf Vorderrad.
> Blick dabei Richtung neuer Fahrtrichtung sobald der Richtungswechsel eingeleitet wird.
> 
> Also das wichtigste: Vorderrad, Hüfte, Impuls, Blick.
> Schwerpunkt tief ist auch nicht gerade falsch




War "zu schnell in die Kurve reinboldsn und hoffen" schon?


----------



## everywhere.local (4. Oktober 2018)

MikeyBaloooooza schrieb:


> War "zu schnell in die Kurve reinboldsn und hoffen" schon?


Ist Grundlage vong Technik her


----------



## adrenochrom (4. Oktober 2018)

war einfach der falllinie folgen und kurven ignorieren schon


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (4. Oktober 2018)

adrenochrom schrieb:


> war einfach der falllinie folgen und kurven ignorieren schon



Lass @MrMapei da raus!


----------

